
Futurama Filler Text Generator - stevederico
http://chrisvalleskey.com/fillerama/
======
limmeau
So the site is already generating random dialogue from the Futurama scripts. I
wonder if it can be extended to preserve the dialogue structure and generate
random discussion threads to fill forums with.

Then again, that may already be in use.

------
kylelibra
This is brilliant, but I fear it might be really distracting.

~~~
mathgladiator
Yea, it is cool. Until the marketing nuts don't realize it and it goes live
because they didn't see Lorem Ipsum.

